
Does Google need to copy us?  Spot the difference if any - uljan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ul-PqkfokqM
======
jtoliver
No need to point this out. Google can do whatever they want to . Once Google,
Amazon or FB targets you, your company is doomed. Maybe not immediately, but
most definitely eventually.

